# Kubota U-17 EXCAVATOR THUMB Cost



## snowkraft (Apr 12, 2015)

Finally getting an excavator, KubotaU17, and wondering what is the thumb that is most popular for trailbuilding?? Or, do you have a thumb that you like?? Also, what is the approximate cost of mounting?? I had a trail expert at my area and remember that some people had problems with the thumb if you did not add a relief valve. ...thanks in advance, tom


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

I had a Werk-Brau hydraulic thumb put on my U17 and it is excellent. They added $3k to my purchase price to plumb and install it.


----------



## snowkraft (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks Rad!!!!!!! That is just the info I'm looking for. I can get a used 2014 with thumb for around $25,000, or a used 2014 w/o thumb for 20. Maybe better to get w/o thumb for a total of 23 or so and get the thumb you have.

I don't know much about thumbs. Why did you go solid thumb vs. open design, and does your thumb have a model number or design name?? How does it work for small trees and bushes??

Thanks again. Awesome info.


----------



## HypNoTic (Jan 30, 2007)

I always buy my U17 naked (we bough 5 in the last 3 years). A 18" teeth bucket, 30" ditching bucket, quick attach and hydrolic thumb cost me 3800$ on average (plus taxes). Getting custom-made attachment allow for heavier rock teeth, deeper bucket, and most important, everything is built with Hardox 450 steel so not reinforcement plates required on the back of the bucket.


----------



## snowkraft (Apr 12, 2015)

HypNoTic: Thanks for the reply. I just bought a used 2014 U17 w/o thumb. Would you mind telling me where you get your buckets from?? And, (pardon the ignorance) but what do you use the 30" bucket for?? I used a 24" bucket for loading a dumper, but that was tippy. Don't tell me you use a 30" for loading dumper!!

Oh, one more thing. Do you buy a custom seat or alter the seat in any way to make it more comfortable?? thanks


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

snowkraft said:


> Thanks Rad!!!!!!! That is just the info I'm looking for. I can get a used 2014 with thumb for around $25,000, or a used 2014 w/o thumb for 20. Maybe better to get w/o thumb for a total of 23 or so and get the thumb you have.
> 
> I don't know much about thumbs. Why did you go solid thumb vs. open design, and does your thumb have a model number or design name?? How does it work for small trees and bushes??
> 
> Thanks again. Awesome info.


Sorry, I don't know the model number. I just told the dealer i wanted a hydraulic thumb and this is what they put on. Mine has a quick-detach bucket so they originally got the wrong kit and had to send it back. The cut sheet link on the Werk-Brau page has a number of styles listed here.

It works really well, a very handy attachment.


----------



## snowkraft (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks Rad!! 

Can't wait to try the equipment. Have also lots of honeysuckle I want to remove. 

My area has around 5.5 miles now, looking at adding 5 miles and maybe a pump track.


----------



## snowkraft (Apr 12, 2015)

Apologize for all the questions. I have the dealer where I bought the Kubota U17 waiting on bucket choice. Haven't been able to reach HypNoTic. I'm sure he is super busy now. Anybody know where he has his buckets made?? 

Here is what he said, "Getting custom-made attachment allow for heavier rock teeth, deeper bucket, and most important, everything is built with Hardox 450 steel so not reinforcement plates required on the back of the bucket."

Thanks.


----------



## HypNoTic (Jan 30, 2007)

snowkraft said:


> HypNoTic: Thanks for the reply. I just bought a used 2014 U17 w/o thumb. Would you mind telling me where you get your buckets from?? And, (pardon the ignorance) but what do you use the 30" bucket for?? I used a 24" bucket for loading a dumper, but that was tippy. Don't tell me you use a 30" for loading dumper!!
> 
> Oh, one more thing. Do you buy a custom seat or alter the seat in any way to make it more comfortable?? thanks


I get them from a bucket manufacturer in Quebec called SSTA (St-Amand). They are specialized in Hardox steel.

Thumb and quick attach are usually from Tétreault & Théberge since they are local (25km from my place).

Usually, my Kubota dealer order them for me (so we can put them on financing with the machine) and install everything when I get the machine. I also remove the light on the side of the boom and install 2 LED under the canopy on the U17. You could probably see me from the moon...

We use the 30" ditching bucket quite a bit. Often to load hauler, but we build a lot of bike park too. It doesn't feel unbalanced at all. Just get used to work with the blade down, like you're supposed too.

To give you an idea, we have a Helac PowerTilt with a 44" ditching bucket on our U35. That's pushing the machine a bit, but it still works pretty well. We can shape a pumptrack roller, perfectly level, in a single pass.

Stock seat on the U17. The air-cushioned seat in the 35 is much nicer, despite being stock.


----------



## snowkraft (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks for the reply HypNoTic. I have a dealer waiting for me to give him info on buckets for financing. 

Out of curiosity, do you have a PowerTilt on a U17, and if so, about how much is it??


----------



## HypNoTic (Jan 30, 2007)

Helac have the PowerTilt 4.5 in very limited supply (the catalog start at PT06). I have a few friends that have one on their 17 or 20 machines. Personally, I choose to get a cylinder-actuated tilt bucket instead of a full PT on the 17. It's lighter and since the pin point is closer to the bucket edge, you don't waste as much breakout force, which is getting an issue on a 17 with limited power. A cylinder-actuated tilt is around 2400$ CDN while a similar PT is around 8000$ (plus bucket). 

The 16" extra reach on the 35 is nice, but you probably lose around 50% of breakout force because of it. Doesn't matter when shaping dirt, but pretty annoying when you have to sculpt a trail in a forest with rocks and roots.


----------



## snowkraft (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks Hyp. I definitely don't have the budget for an $8000 power tilt, but the cylinder actuated bucket sounds like a good idea


----------



## BikesOnSnow (Jan 23, 2004)

*how about a fixed thumb?*

Anyone used a fixed thumb for helping with rock work? I'm considering one for my U17 in combination with my custom tilt bucket. I've gotten comfortable doing rock work without a thumb, but they certainly make some moves a lot easier. Don't want to add the weight and complexity of another cylinder for something I only use occasionally though. Just not sure if a fixed thumb is helpful enough for picking up and placing rocks?


----------



## snowkraft (Apr 12, 2015)

Sorry BOS, do not have info on your question, (although it seems that many pro builders could not live w/o a hydraulic thumb) but wonder who makes your tilt bucket and how much it is??


----------



## Steezus (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm sorry this has nothing to do with the subject being discussed, but is it not the best job in the world to build trails with those agile little excavators? I think I am in the wrong career!


----------



## snowkraft (Apr 12, 2015)

Don't be sorry!!! I built 6 miles of XC ski trail, and building bike trail is much more fun. The excavators are small, but with more power than you would think. And yes, they can be quite fun to use, especially when you also have a tracked dumper to haul dirt for berms. 

Many times I think that they are not sooooo much quicker building regular trail, but that they can build a much more FUN trail (rollers, berms) that would take ages by hand and require a massive volunteer base.


----------



## HypNoTic (Jan 30, 2007)

@Brooke, fixed thumb is nice, but tilt it a little bit lower than 90deg. It will be easier to pick-up rocks. Maybe a rounder curve at the bottom, like a pick. 

@Steezus: yes, playing with big toys in the wood is my ultimate dream job. Even better, designing trails, hiking the woods, discovering new areas and points of interest, in complete contact with nature. Totally awesome


----------



## snowkraft (Apr 12, 2015)

HypNoTic: Yes, designing trails is my favorite part, and that which I think takes the most talent. Even though I'm designing in my own woods, in marking trails I became much more familiar with the woods that I have. And there is no noise!!

I make it a point to walk the trail at least 3 more times after I mark them. I can always find something to tweak to make a better line.


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

BikesOnSnow said:


> Anyone used a fixed thumb for helping with rock work? I'm considering one for my U17 in combination with my custom tilt bucket. I've gotten comfortable doing rock work without a thumb, but they certainly make some moves a lot easier. Don't want to add the weight and complexity of another cylinder for something I only use occasionally though. Just not sure if a fixed thumb is helpful enough for picking up and placing rocks?


Hi Brooke - I have a mechanical thumb on my current backhoe and put on a bolt-on Wallenstein thumb on my old BX23. They are very useful and would be a nice complement to your tilt bucket, which is pretty awesome. The drawback, of course, is you need to get off the machine to set the position and get off again to retract it. If you had a stockpile of rocks and were armoring or building a crib wall it would be great, but dealing with a single rock or two not so much.


----------



## Jonness (Oct 20, 2016)

I'm also trying to figure out how to hook up a hydraulic thumb to my U17. I got a quote from Tom's Thumbs for $1300 shipped and a quote from Showtime for $1200 shipped. The Showtime uses abrasion-resistant AR400 steel and Tom's uses T1 (hardened but not abrasion-resistant).

One semi-local dealer will provide a pin-on hydraulic thumb fully installed along with a relief valve for $2,000.00 + tax (salesman didn't know much about the thumb and valve). Another semi-local dealer quoted $2,800 + tax for the Werk-Brau installed with a "crossover" relief valve. But, I read an article that said a crossover was not a good fit due to the difference in displacement on the two sides of the hydraulic cylinder? And finally, my local dealer quoted me $3,500 + tax for a custom made thumb and relief valve, but he didn't know anything about the construction.

I'm leaning toward purchasing the Showtime thumb and having someone weld it on for me, but I can't figure out how to add a relief valve. The stick has auxiliary plumbing (see first photo), but, if I understand correctly, it is relieved by the same system as the bucket cylinder (about 3000 psi). Does anyone know where to put the relief valve or have any information on which one to use and how to hook it up? The dealers around here appear to be a little shy on info about this.

Showtime Thumb on Kubota U17:








Tom's Thumb on a similar size machine:








Thanks!


----------



## snowkraft (Apr 12, 2015)

I ended up getting the Werkbrau thunb, as the one Hypnotic mentioned is in Canada. I have not installed it yet. 

The father of Aaron Rodgers, the brilliant designer in Copper Harbor, (I forget his name) sells the thumb also and knows how to install it. You can reach him at Grindstone Forge in Hayward, WI: 715 634-6265. I'd guess Hypnotic would know also, as he has gadzillions of Kubotas. I'd guess also you could call Kubota service and they would know. 

I bought a Werkbrau 18 inch bucket also, and just love it. But, they do not make a 30 inch ditching bucket, so if anybody knows where to get one in the US, please let me know.

I have a friend who is a diesel mechanic and welder and will have him install the thumb when he has time. He charges about a sixth or less of what a business would- I'm expecting to pay about 200-250 for the install. I am in Sturgeon Bay, WI, own Snowkraft Nordic --- snowkraft.com


----------



## photodavo (Jun 27, 2010)

About to pull the trigger on a U17 with hydraulic thumb. The dealer is recommending the Amulet PowerBrute thumb at $1500 installed. Anyone have experience with this thumb or other suggestions at a similar price point? Would also like to hear your thoughts on bucket size. In addition to trail building on private property, the mini ex will be used for some forestry work moving/stacking logs and digging drainage ditches for steep rocky access roads and other general purpose stuff. The property is located in Colorado front range foothills at 9-10K feet on 133 acres mixed aspen and grasses on south facing side of the mountain and steep, rocky spruce/doug fir/lodgepole on north facing side. The road that requires the maintenance is in the rocky area. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------

